# ? Company



## broo4909 (Jun 19, 2008)

has any one worked or heard of a company called
Risk Adjustment Mangment or called ram coders.


----------



## slaglechristine (Jun 21, 2008)

*Ram Coders*

I got a call from them the other day when I posted my resume' to a job posting on-line.  I haven't heard from them since.  The gentleman who asked me questions said he was from Florida and his "CEO" would get in touch with me.  That's all I know.


----------



## broo4909 (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks alot


----------

